# 1922ish Mead Ranger back on the road.



## Bozman (Apr 15, 2017)

1922 Mead Ranger back on the road.  I built a pair of Velocity Blunt 35s with a New Departure Model A rear and a Model M on the front.  Both are probably a bit early for this bike but they will probably go on my 1916 Mead Ranger Build.  The Model A stops pretty good for being 100 year old technology.  Not near as smooth as the Model D but still stops fine.  

I'd like to narrow down the date of the bike.  It does have an open front fork which is different from my 1916 Mead which has the enclosed fork for the front hub. 

You'll notice the one picture with the Brooks Saddle.  That will be my riding saddle until I can rebuild and restore the original Aristocrat Saddle.  

I also found a company that makes vintage cloth wrapped wire that was perfect for the rebuild. 


















Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOTOmike (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi Bozman,
Based on the Mead catalogs I have, Mead used the "upswept" front headlight bracket like the one on your bike through 1922.  As shown in the 1923 Mead catalog, a different, newly-designed headlight bracket was used.  So as a date marker, it's probably safe to say your bike is pre 1923.   

Mead catalogs show the Ranger did use New Departure Model A (rear) and New Departure Model M (front) hubs well into the mid 1920s (based on my 1925 Mead catalog).  

Regarding your front fork...... if it is an "open" design that was done by the factory, I can only guess the fork is from a newer bike.  Even my 1925 Mead catalog shows the end of the front fork being "closed"....including the "repair" forks they offered.  

One item that I believe came on all Rangers (based on my Mead catalogs), was a "mud guard splasher".... which was made of a relatively thick leather that attached at the bottom of the front fender.  I believe I have a pattern of this guard (thanks to another CABER), if you are interested.

Nice job on the Ranger getting it back together.

Mike


----------



## Bozman (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike thanks for the info.  I'm pretty excited to have narrowed down it it pre 1923.  The fork surprised me.  It looks original to the bike from the paint age etc.  But there has been repairs done to this bike.  When I bought it it came with a later set of metal clad wood rims with a New Departure Model C rear hub.  Also the rear fender braces are nickeled not painted like the front.  Part of the character of this bike.  If you have the pattern for the leather mud flap I'd love to get it.  I have a fair amount of leather that will fit the bill to make one.  Also the battery can is the one I got from you.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbikeman (Apr 15, 2017)

Nice bike. Did you choose those rims on their resemblence to the origonals. If so that's good to know. And are there any other rims that are like these.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 16, 2017)

Super nice bike!!


----------



## Bozman (Apr 16, 2017)

mtnbikeman said:


> Nice bike. Did you choose those rims on their resemblence to the origonals. If so that's good to know. And are there any other rims that are like these.



I chose the Velocity Blunt 35s because they have the same profile as original wood wheels.  I painted them myself and matched the paint as close as I could by spraying two different paints on the rim to match the brown.  The paint has rubbed off giving it a worn look when I mounted the tires.   The white on the rim is Krylon Ivory spray paint. 

http://thecabe.com/forum/index.php?threads/108035/


 I'm thinking of having the next set of rims powder coated to match better and provide a more durable finish. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 16, 2017)

My '27 Mead Ranger has an original ND Model C in the rear......


----------

